# Do you have excess blanks stock?



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello everyone, to those who have stocked blanks ready to use for when you having printing jobs, do you ever have excess stock that you don't use and would be willing to sell away?

The reason I ask is I am considering starting my business selling blanks but I don't want to associate with any business overseas even though I know thats where I will get the best prices, but too risky in my opinion. So I came up with the idea if I called around to screen printers offering to buy excess stock, I could get prices just as low as I would if I bought from china. 

For those that do have stock, do you ever have excess stock that you are willing to sell off? I'm just trying to get the opinion of the community before I go off calling all the screen printers around town. 

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

*I post this in a different section earlier but I think its belongs here*

Hello everyone, to those who have stocked blanks ready to use for when you having printing jobs, do you ever have excess stock that you don't use and would be willing to sell away?

The reason I ask is I am considering starting my business selling blanks but I don't want to associate with any business overseas even though I know thats where I will get the best prices, but too risky in my opinion. So I came up with the idea if I called around to screen printers offering to buy excess stock, I could get prices just as low as I would if I bought from china. 

For those that do have stock, do you ever have excess stock that you are willing to sell off? I'm just trying to get the opinion of the community before I go off calling all the screen printers around town. 

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Ivan we have about a 1000. Different color, sizes an styles. Some 50-50 some 100%


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

Honestly I never have any excess blanks. When an order comes in, we order the shirts. Saves room and wasted money on shirts that would just sit there and possibly never be used.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm not sure where people get the idea that you're always better off buying overseas than domestic. Unless you are having custom shirts done, or are buying by the container load, China is not less expensive than buying from wholesalers here. You have some pretty big wholesalers in Houston; check out Welcome to Broder and TSC Apparel.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

splathead said:


> I'm not sure where people get the idea that you're always better off buying overseas than domestic. Unless you are having custom shirts done, or are buying by the container load, China is not less expensive than buying from wholesalers here. You have some pretty big wholesalers in Houston; check out Welcome to Broder and TSC Apparel.


Thanks for the info but im looking to resell these blanks. I have an account with alpha shirt and so does every other screen printer around houston so it would be difficult to sell them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We all resell our blanks. What are you referring to?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We keep about 100 black and white t's because we sell them so fast.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

splathead said:


> We all resell our blanks. What are you referring to?


Im looking to resell to companies that need blanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I doubt you will ever be able to locate enough surplus on an ongoing basis to make this a viable business....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ivancuriel said:


> Im looking to resell to companies that need blanks.



Instead of trying to piecemeal inventory together from various sources, why not set up a wholesale operation and buy direct from the mills?


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

royster13 said:


> I doubt you will ever be able to locate enough surplus on an ongoing basis to make this a viable business....


Thanks thats the kind of input im looking for. Do you mind telling me why you think so?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ivancuriel said:


> Thanks thats the kind of input im looking for. Do you mind telling me why you think so?


Because screen printers don't have hundreds of pieces of overstock. It's hard to be profitable if they do.

Right now I might have 6 red shirts, and a couple of orange left over from previous jobs. That I can live with. But if I had a 100 or a 1,000 pieces laying around with no immediate need, man that's just bad inventory management.

And even if I did have them sitting around, I would want to get at least what I paid for them. So where is the markup for you?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just my "gutt" telling me it is a bad idea.....In my business, I do not have "surplus"....Every thing in my inventory can eventually be sold retail....I stock 6 basic colours (try to keep 200+ of each colour) so they are never surplus.....Other colours get used for 1 offs and samples......


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

There are plenty suppliers that will sell you blanks even without a resellers license and no minimums, so why not just order form them instead of asking around. If I sell off my stock you will be paying the same price that I paid for them, which is the same price you could get from the supplier.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The reason I ask is I am considering starting my business selling blanks but I don't want to associate with any business overseas even though I know thats where I will get the best prices


You want to start a business selling wholesale blank t-shirts?

Seems like the only way to make this profitable would be to source from the manufacturer and sell directly to the printers.

Otherwise, printers will be able to get blanks from established wholesalers/distributors like SanMar, TSCApparel, etc or direct from the manufacturer like Alternative Apparel, Next Level Apparel and get better pricing than you could provide if you tried to buy existing stock and resell it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: merged duplicate threads together to keep all the answers in one place  ::


----------



## truefabric (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello,

Not sure if you are still looking, but we just decided to cancel our entire t-shirt line of products so I have about 1500 blanks (most from American Apparel) that I want to move out of my warehouse below cost. If you are interested, please let me know.

Thanks,

Nik Patel


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

Another problem you may have with purchasing surplus from other businesses is matching colors, brands and styles to fulfill your customers needs. If they can only buy certain styles/colors/sizes at different times, they are not likely to keep returning.


----------



## stuli40802 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have thousands of xl jerzees yellow heavyweight. Way bellow wholesale.


----------



## kvgage (Apr 4, 2016)

Sometimes new businesses get a little overzealous in the beginning (which was the case with me ): I purchased styles that didn't do as well for my market, certain colors...even sizes. In addition, I had a big contract job with a catalog company, and I was required to buy forecasted stock up front and was left with quite a bit at end of season. So my answer is YES. I have lots of blanks that I'm planning to sell or have already sent to consignment.


----------

